# splitting comfortis pill



## treeclimber233 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have 8 dogs. 6 of them are chihuahuas that weigh between 5 1/2 down to 2 1/2 pounds.  I was wondering if I could split a pill for a weight of 25-50 pounds into 6 pieces.  I can't afford to buy a separate pill for each of them


----------

